# Flockungs mittel?



## helithomas (24. März 2014)

Hallo ich habe mir so ein Dauerflock Kartuschen Gekauft nur leider steht auf der Verpackung nicht über Verträglichkeit von Pflanzen Drauf oder ob Chlor drin ist. Gut ich habe das mittel in der Pool Abteilung gekauft aber dort kaufe ich auch immer meine Sauerstoff Tabs von der Gleichen Firma da Steht aber drauf das kein Chlor drin ist. Die Sauerstoff Tabs sind billiger als die für die aus der Teich Abteilung sind (Firma Soll). Kann mir da einer einen Tipp geben? MFG Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Aug. 2014)

Flockungsmittel im biologischen Teich ist wirklich prima,
aber so richtig klar bekommst du den mit Wasserstoffsuperoxid 30%ig.
Dann solltest du das unbedingt auch noch mit Kupfersulfat ergänzen,
sonst überlebt vielleicht noch irgendein Tier oder sogar eine Pflanze!

Vor einem Monat war ich am Weissensee in Kärnten und das Wasser war sehr schön.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Sauerstofftabletten die da immer reinschmeissen!


----------



## juerg_we (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
mensch was machst du denn,lass doch den chemiekrempel weg,ist dein wasser noch nicht klarer geworden?????
was hast du denn bis jetzt alles an filter laufen,was alle teiche brauchen ist zeit um sich einzulaufen,lass doch mal deinem teich ein wenig zeit,
hast du keine zeit musst du viel geld in die hand nehmen und in trommel oder vliesfilter zu investieren,fängt dein filter etwas vom dreck im teich auf????
wie oft musst du die filter saubermachen??????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2014)

Da ist er wieder der Peter wie wir ihn kennen und lieben. 

LG René


----------

